# Nice city buck



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I took this a couple falls ago out along highway 111.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

thats a pretty buck and a cool picture as well. how close were you? which one is highway 111? i know i have been there, but i cant remember. thanks


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Highway 111 is on the west side of the Salt Lake Valley by kennicott. I was about 30 yards away. I saw the buck coming up out of the fields and looked like it was going to cross the road. So I stopped, got out and walked a few hundred yards to were I thought it might cross and waited. Five minutes later, it walked right to me.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Great photo. I use to see some nice bucks out along 111 when I lived up there. 8)


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Excellent shot.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Thats a nice shoot theres alot of nice deer out there and up to ATK a little north of there thats where I shoot the "CITY BUCKS" picture.

http://www.moosehollowoutdoors.com


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

very nice buck.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Moose Hollow, I actually talked to you just a few days before I took this picture. We were just south of the gaurd station and you gave me a cd of some pc desktop pictures. I kind of took your idea on this shot and crouched down to get more of the city in the background.


----------

